# New D E Whiton lathe chuck



## Lgpain2 (Nov 2, 2014)

New member to this forum, I'm from Colorado, recent retiree from machine trade.
Just purchased a Never used new old D E Whiton 4" 3 jaw chuck, hard to pass up something like this in new condition that is 40 to 50 years old! A great piece of machine history. 
Just got done turning a blank back plate w/ 1 1/2" - 8 tpi to fit my little Craftsman lathe, need to now set up mill attachment to machine back plate mounting holes. If there's any interest I will post some pictures when completed.
Scott


----------



## drs23 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lgpain2 said:


> New member to this forum, I'm from Colorado, recent retiree from machine trade.
> Just purchased a Never used new old D E Whiton 4" 3 jaw chuck, hard to pass up something like this in new condition that is 40 to 50 years old! A great piece of machine history.
> Just got done turning a blank back plate w/ 1 1/2" - 8 tpi to fit my little Craftsman lathe, need to now set up mill attachment to machine back plate mounting holes. *If there's any interest I will post some pictures when completed.*
> Scott



Duh. Interest in pictures? Always interested in pictures!


----------



## Lgpain2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't posted any pictures yet but will give it a try. If the pic is attached its of the back plate before turning and the chuck.
Scott


----------

